# Police checks before being allowed IVF - Australia



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

PROPOSED legislation requiring women to have police checks before receiving fertility treatment has been described as "ridiculous" by a Ballarat IVF specialist.

Dr Russell Dalton said the State Government's Assisted Reproductive Treatment Bill would especially disadvantage women needing fertility preserving treatment at short notice, such as cancer patients.

More on the story here :
http://www.thecourier.com.au/news/local/news/general/ivf-legislation-ridiculous-says-doctor/1349870.aspx


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I am dumbstruck.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

ahhhh, my hard earned tax dollars being put to excellent use i see.  *sigh*


----------

